

Grocery store apologises to rude customer using 'phone - piqufoh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23158579

======
zimpenfish
"It isn't our policy to not serve customers who are using a mobile."

Bloody should be. And people who open things before they've paid for them.

~~~
piqufoh
I can't imagine how discouraging mobile phones at checkouts could damage
business. It's damn rude and kow-towing to idiots like this just encourages
their sense of entitlement. Bah humbug!

